# What rod and reel to buy for Great Lakes trolling?



## Todd in NY (Aug 23, 2015)

I am just getting into downrigger fishing on eastern Lake Ontario and I need some advise on which rod and reel combo I should look for. I can't afford top of the line rods and reels, but I don't want bottom of the barrel junk either. I fished for 7 years in the Gulf of Mexico in Texas for 7 years (from a boat) so I'm afraid that I might have a tendency to choose a rod that is too heavy for Great Lakes salmon and trout.

If I buy locally, all I have around me is Walmart, Dicks Sporting Goods, and Gander Mountain. The problem I am seeing is that this is the worst time of year to buy trolling-type fishing equipment because it's nearing the end of summer for us in northern NY. I also have a Bass Pro just over an hour away.

I'm just wondering what brands to consider and what brands to stay away from. I'm not looking for anyone on here to "endorse" any brands, but simply a recommendation based on your own personal experience. Thanks!


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 23, 2015)

When I was trolling on lake michigan for salmon and trout, I used daiwa sealine 47h reels. Aluminum and stainless bodys, loud clicker, lots of line capacity, nice drag, bulletproof. I still have 1 and a couple daiwa 50h reels. If you already have some garcia round reels, they will work also. Also long rods with some backbone but not too stiff are good.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DAIWA-SEALINE-47H-TROLLING-SALTWATER-FRESHWATER-FISHING-REEL-/171897319597?hash=item2805e0f0ad

Tim


----------



## Todd in NY (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Tim, I'll take a look at the Daiwa reels. I was looking at some medium/heavy rods 7.5ft to 8.5ft. Is a medium rod better or is the medium/heavy rod ok?


----------



## KevMoore88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Over here in WA lots of people with money use lamiglas and gloomis rods. Those of us that don't want to spend so much usually go with okuma SST's. I have a Med mag taper for walleye, steelhead, and smaller salmon. I use heavy mag taper for the big boys. I also have a float drift SST I use to troll for the big boys. It lets me really enjoy the fight.


----------



## Todd in NY (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks KevMoore88. I'll check them out as well.


----------

